# Everyone please welcome our newest staff members for the Alternate Computing team



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

martt joins us as a Tech, helping out in the Firefox forum.
kbalona joins us as a Mentor helping out in the Linux forum.

Our little team is slowly growing. :smile:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well done on the achievement both of you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations to you both - well done!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations to both! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Congratulations on the team positions for the both of you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to martt

Mega kudos to kbalona!!!!!!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats & keep growing


----------



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone - I look into the Mozilla/Firefox Browsers and other forums frequently. I can't always be successful with Firefox problems but I'll keep helping where I can. Thanks again for the welcome :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations to the Both of you.....Well Done! :wave:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Way to go guys, nicely done :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations to you both


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations guys ..


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and your support, everyone!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey kbalona, you can sport your banner again. I apologize, that was my fault it got removed in the first place. I was only monitoring the forum and came across you sporting a banner. Registered members are not permitted to use one so I questioned it without knowing you were already considered for promotion....plz forgive me :1angel:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Geekgirl, I'd already forgotten:grin: Anyways it wasn't your fault. It was mine for jumping the gun:tongue:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Geekgirl said:


> Hey kbalona, you can sport your banner again. I apologize, that was my fault it got removed in the first place. I was only monitoring the forum and came across you sporting a banner. Registered members are not permitted to use one so I questioned it without knowing you were already considered for promotion....plz forgive me :1angel:


When you say 'sport your banner', do you mean put a sig image banner up??
So was it you that removed mine then??


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> When you say 'sport your banner', do you mean put a sig image banner up??
> So was it you that removed mine then??


Yes thats what I mean, and no it was not I who removed yours


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

K then Geekgirl.
Do you know who did?
Cheers.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Maybe you did it? I mean, they usually notify you if someone edits your sig...and as far as I know, Enthusiasts can have images in their sigs.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I didn't remove it. It was there one day, not the next... Strange eh?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

kbalona, you can put your banner back up.
joe, you should be able to have a small banner in your sig. but if you put one on that makes it look like you may be part of a team, thats when it gets pulled.

and one of these days i'll get around to putting mine back up...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

NO fighting please !!! :GRIN:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Was unaware that Enthusiasts can have images in their sigs. 

And Joe, no I dont know who pulled yours, like kbalona stated, you should have been notified about it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

TSF Enthusiasts can have up to two images in their sigs.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

There ya go Joe .........


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm, that's strange then, cos it got delete, without warning or notification...

Thanks guys and girls.


----------

